# TSG32: Jetpacks Are Cool



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss Jetpacks for just $75k, the rebirth of the Commodore, Windows Mobile 7 disappointments, and Internet Explorer 9 axes Windows XP._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video <-- New!

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty second episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Commodore Making a Comback?
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/911227-commodore-making-comback.html

Jetpack, a Reality?
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/908583-jetpack-reality.html

Wireless Electricy
http://www.witricity.com/

iPads Coming on April 3rd
http://www.apple.com/ipad/

Windows Mobile 7 Won't Have Copy & Paste
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/19/microsoft-windows-phone-7-series-will-not-initially-offer-copy/

Internet Explorer 9 Won't Support Windows XP
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/910847-microsoft-ie9-wont-support-windows.html
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2361485,00.asp
http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/
http://www.opera.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool will check it out, did you get my message on the other tsg show mike?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sure did! We did a review on Android software versions (Droid vs. Nexus) a few weeks back, but I'll keep it in mind for future episodes!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok  . I thought maybe if you wanted to do a head to head with maybe what you have, the palm pre. I also noted today in a pcworld magazine i just got that the droid is listed on top in the PCWorld ratings for the smartphones. I will say it is my first smartphone, and i really like it atcually. Just need to get into my gmail more! I dont really need it's navigation system either as i already keep a simple yet useful tomtom in the car but thought about setting up the features temporarily for a bit just to try them out.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We might do that yet! We'll have to see. 

When driving home from Baltimore a month or so ago, I used the navigation on the Nexus (which I believe is unchanged from the Droid?) and was very pleased with it's accuracy and easy of use. I was very impressed.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Might be, im assuming the nexus is running the android software? and sorry if my information is a bit out of date, ive been playing catchup with the podcasts.  In any event i have used the voice search and it ran great. Voice recognition reminds me of a bit of a story where I had in the days of windows xp where i toyed with its voice recognition software back in the days when my home server was the main pc that I used. No matter what i did to this thing When i would say "Hello, my name is Vincent" into a word document to train the dictation of voice recognition, the pc would return "Hello, my name is Nancy. That really confused me. . I gave up on it after a bit, figured if i need speech recognition i would simply use Dragon.


----------

